# Those whose first babies were early and have 2 or more children?



## xxEMZxx

Were your other babies early too or not?
Just wondering if there's normally a pattern as my son was born exactly 1 week early so I'm expecting I won't make it to 40 weeks but I don't know??


----------



## MommyxThree

I'm not sure. My first two came early and I'm still waiting on this one!


----------



## JASMAK

With my first, labour started at 38 weeks (had him that day)

My second, labour started at 37 weeks (had her the next day)

My third, labour started at 34 weeks (hospital stopped it and was given steroid injections) and had her by scheduled section at 38 weeks after several days of contractions and minimal dialation.


----------



## Sinead

Don't bank on it - dd was exactly 1 week early and ds was 3 days late


----------



## sarahjane1986

my first was 2 weeks early and my second was 1 week late x


----------



## NashiPear

I am wondering if my next will be early. My first was 12 days early and this one is sitting low, is larger and has been causing a lot of braxton hicks contractions that I never had with my first. The doctors keep saying it is a big baby....... nervous much!


----------



## happygal

i know it probably doesnt count for me because i was induced with my 2nd but both were born exactly 1 week early xx


----------



## SAmummy

ds 1 born at 37 weeks, ds 2 at 39 weeks and ds 3 on his due date so for me each one was later. i was expecting ds 3 to come early and kept myself up so many nights with braxton hics thinking it must be labour ! the weird thing is my father in law has predicted the exact dates of the births of all his grandchildren ! We even had a silly competition with the family and all put in money to give to whoever predicted ds3's birth date and of course he won .


----------



## PeanutBean

38+3 then 40+3. But then my first evidently arrived then by accident.


----------



## gezma

my first was exactly 2 weeks early - and i like you i expected to be early with my second - not the case! my due date came and went and he came 4 days late..


----------



## Cleo

My docs told me that anywhere btwn 37 (or 38, I can't remember which) and 42 weeks is considered normal and you are not EARLY or LATE if you give birth within this time and that the due date is just a ball park. My son came 10 days before his due date but they don't consider it early, and told me this one could come at any time!! Damn! I was hoping it would be more common to have them both before their due dates!! Fingers crossed we don't go too far over!!


----------



## candyfloss

I'm hoping this one comes roughly after same amount of baking as William -11 days early - as due dec 23rd and hoping to have Christmas with parents and in laws as normal 90 min drive away! My dad has cancer do would be special for all of us to be together this Christmas.


----------



## famof6

My 1st was born @36 weeks but they didn't consider that early because of his size 7lbs11ozs.2nd @38 weeks and my last 2 were induced after my due date.This one however has already showed signs she may come early so I have had the steriod [email protected] weeks but all seems well now so may just have to be induced with this one too.


----------



## winegums

Had my first about 39 weeks. I was induced 2and a half weeks overdue with my second as he still wasn't making an attempt to come out on his own


----------



## xoxsarahxox

My first was born at spot on 37 weeks and my second was spot on 38 weeks :) x


----------



## Rebaby

Toby was born at 38+1 and Rudy was born at 38+4 so both a little before their due date and they weighed almost exactly the same :thumbup:


----------



## Treelo

My 1st was 38wks, 6lb 11oz.
2nd 36wks 7lb. 
And my 3rd was born at 38+1 7lb 1/2oz.


----------



## Komatsu

My first was born at 39+1 
Second was born at 40+6


----------



## java

My first was 32 weeks, 5 lbs, 12 oz
My second 36 weeks, 6 lbs, 6oz
Not really sure what to expect with this third one ... hopefully a New Years baby!! (Although my induction date is Jan. 19 @ 38 weeks anyways).


----------



## jocie

first baby was 39w4d
second was 39w3d
and third was 37w5d 
:)


----------

